# would a 1cm Tarantula .....?



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey
I'm going to get into Tarantula 's this year...but Got a few questions about the size of them...if you wouldn't mind helping me...

What are the survival rates of spiderlings?
What are the survival rates of a 1 cm Tarantula?

Cheers


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

connor 1213 said:


> Hey
> I'm going to get into Tarantula 's this year...but Got a few questions about the size of them...if you wouldn't mind helping me...
> 
> What are the survival rates of spiderlings?
> ...


Pretty high really. As long as you get the conditions right it should thrive. What you thinking of getting?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Pretty high really. As long as you get the conditions right it should thrive. What you thinking of getting?


Agree with this it depends what you fancy getting as well, a lot of people say certain Avics don't have a good survival rate if they are fairly small due to humidity problems for example!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Pretty high really. As long as you get the conditions right it should thrive. What you thinking of getting?


What are the right conditions tho?

Thinking a 1cm Mexican red knee...

Would (for multiple) a heater terranium with the smaller tubs be good?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> What are the right conditions tho?
> 
> Thinking a 1cm Mexican red knee...
> 
> Would (for multiple) a heater terranium with the smaller tubs be good?


For a Brachy I wouldn't even bother with a heatmat a sling (unless the room where it is going to be kept is abolutely freezing, in which case use a low wattage heat mat on a tiny portion of the jar) For a 1cm maybe use a jam jar or something similar, then upgrade to a cricket tub, etc etc! They are really really easy to keep.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i agree with the above! but keep in mind b smithi aren't going to mature quickly


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

gambitgareth said:


> i agree with the above! but keep in mind b smithi aren't going to mature quickly


Yes and females can live up to 30 years :gasp: are there any others you have thought of?? There are so many amazing tarantulas that not many people think of, everyone thinks of b. smithi and the grammy's first!


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Hey i just spent 1min,30sec, with a chichen on a raft, & cant get it out of me head!:2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

gambitgareth said:


> i agree with the above! but keep in mind b smithi aren't going to mature quickly


I'm not bothered if they are slow growing...
I have some house spiders atm in livefood tubs lol....one is actually pretty aggresive...lol


----------



## jungalist86 (Jul 3, 2011)

ive never owned a smithi but i have a b.auratum and b.boehmei slings,i imagine smithi would be of similar care they dont really need much care just keep em hydrated and fed and you cant go wrong, as slings i kept 1 corner of substate moist and now they are bigger i have a bottle cap for a waterdish,and a couple of suitable sized crickets a week

also i agree dont use a heat mat room temp is fine


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> What are the survival rates of spiderlings?
> What are the survival rates of a 1 cm Tarantula?


With a little thought 99.99% survival rate.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to highjack the thread. How long do red knees take to grow?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sorry to highjack the thread. How long do red knees take to grow?


 no bother


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Too long IMO haha,

Why not get yourself a GBB? Pro Exotics down the road from your work has about a 1inch sling in at the moment


----------



## kim1973 (Jan 19, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> Hey
> I'm going to get into Tarantula 's this year...but Got a few questions about the size of them...if you wouldn't mind helping me...
> 
> What are the survival rates of spiderlings?
> ...


personally i would not recommend 1 cm as first b.smithi is a good start but go 2-3 up smithis can take time and may have trouble with finding small food its a wast if you get crix and only using a few if get a smithi 2-3cm then get 50 / 5-8mm dubias last you all year until you get some more ts which you will due to this hobby beening very additive and you will find this a very good starting point and remember it get additive lol kim




Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sorry to highjack the thread. How long do red knees take to grow?


depending on food temps ect food is the main one how much the spider eat what you use 3-5 years


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks  I was looking at getting one for my first spider. I'm nervous of spiders and am lead to believe these are a good starter species.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks  I was looking at getting one for my first spider. I'm nervous of spiders and am lead to believe these are a good starter species.


They are good starters!! 

Personally I think get whatever the hell you like, as long as you do the research and you know exactly what to expect, then why not :2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have 4 or 5 years experience with reptiles and amphibians...i know the general care for a tarantula (just the basics tho)

anyway....getting a chilen rose T on thursday...  and then i will et a few slings next week or the following...


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

ojo said:


> Too long IMO haha,
> 
> Why not get yourself a GBB? Pro Exotics down the road from your work has about a 1inch sling in at the moment


Hey, what shop has it paisley or greenock?


----------



## kim1973 (Jan 19, 2010)

*starters*



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks  I was looking at getting one for my first spider. I'm nervous of spiders and am lead to believe these are a good starter species.


yes these are good starter spider heres some others to think about

mexican red knee
chile black 
chaco golden knee 
pink toes lot of different species here all the same family 
curly hair 
chile, red ,bumble bee ect


all of these can be handled from large sling to adult if you do handle spider please make sure they can not fall if they do fall may kill them 



chill rose but some of these can turn aggressive back before there was many spiders as there is to day these were . considered one of the better ones but in my opion i would advise you to go for one of the ones above


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sorry to highjack the thread. How long do red knees take to grow?


my little red knee took almost a year and a half to go from 1st instar to a 2cm sling!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm getting a little red knee, I will call 'her' susie spider :lol2: I'm a bit nervous, but I'm sure this will get me over my fear of spiders! It's silly as I have all other kinds of creepy crawlies. Millipedes, mantis etc!


----------



## jungalist86 (Jul 3, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm getting a little red knee, I will call 'her' susie spider :lol2: I'm a bit nervous, but I'm sure this will get me over my fear of spiders! It's silly as I have all other kinds of creepy crawlies. Millipedes, mantis etc!




nice 1 your be fine just treat it with respect leave it alone and your be fine , B.smithy are generally docile ,i dont own 1 but my other brachys love to kick hair lol but i never handle any of my ts anymore ,they dont enjoy it and theres nothink to say if i got bit i wouldnt flinch and the t would fall and split it abdomen etc so if your nervous just treat it like a fish tank and you will only have to come in contact with it the rehome anyway good luck mate


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

jungalist86 said:


> nice 1 your be fine just treat it with respect leave it alone and your be fine , B.smithy are generally docile ,i dont own 1 but my other brachys love to kick hair lol but i never handle any of my ts anymore ,they dont enjoy it and theres nothink to say if i got bit i wouldnt flinch and the t would fall and split it abdomen etc so if your nervous just treat it like a fish tank and you will only have to come in contact with it the rehome anyway good luck mate


Thanks  I've ordered a baby one from a well known member on here, should hopefully be arriving tomorrow. I'm not sure I would handle it, maybe that will change as I become more confident. I held a chile rose at a zoo a couple years ago and I wasn't so bad with that, probably because there was a keeper close by to reassure me :lol2:


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Where are you getting you red knee sling from, thinking of getting one too


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bbear690 said:


> Where are you getting you red knee sling from, thinking of getting one too


me? im getting it from the spider shop


----------

